# Culebras



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I was running through my cabinet tonight digging up some smokes and thought it would be a good time to share some photos of two of the more interesting smokes that I have.

The first one is the LFD Lancero Culebra. More information regarding this cigar here.
Vitolas - Other rare/unusual cigar pictures/LFD Double Ligero Culebra Lanceros



















Can really see the variation of wrapper color in this one.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

This next culebra is from a Custom roller that was offering these smokes up sometime before Christmas last year. These are remarkable smokes because he's twisting lonsdales (42 rg) versus the Lancer (38 rg) seen in the first photo. I imagine it's tougher to twist the lonsdales nicely.

These culebras are tri-wrappered as well. The three wrappers used are a natural, a dark, and what he calls an EL (edicion limitada) wrapper.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Nice pics! I have a different LFD Culebra, looks like they're all the same cigar, hmm.....wish I had the other one now.....





































It's so cool looking, I hardly want to smoke it!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Those are interesting caps on the culebra. Not quite a pigtail. Almost looks like tobacco exploded and expanded the cap! Great looking culebra nonetheless.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Those things are so cool! All I've got is a Drew Estate version, they call the "Medusa" but I've already decided to pick up a Partagus culebra next time the "treat sampler" urge hits.

Nice looking smokes, guys, I'm envious!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Here is one I made from 3 Oliva Serie V Lanceros. I rewarpped all of them first. One has a Maduro wrapper, one a Conn, Habano barber poll and one a double Habano wrapper.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Frank.. very nice!!! that is a one of kind culebra you've got there.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Was one of a kind, me my wife and good friend that married us smoked it on my wedding night back in Jan.


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

All of these are super nice. Been wanting to get my hands on a couple of culebras. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Very nice Culebra ya got there Frank! How do you twist them without them breaking? Also, how do they smoke when they're curved like that? Do you know where the thread is about replacing wrappers?

Lol sorry for asking so many questions! This just intrigues me!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Ji, is that second one a Johnny O? I got one last year as well and can't wait to share it with a couple of friends.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Indeed Scott.. it is :]. I broke one out I'd been sitting on for a few years last Christmas with the South Florida guys. It was not the tri-colored one. It was a nice medium bodied smoke rich in creamy sweet flavor. The profile didn't change much, but it was a solid smoke. Funny to watch them burn and hang out of someone's mouth.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

commonsenseman said:


> Very nice Culebra ya got there Frank! How do you twist them without them breaking? Also, how do they smoke when they're curved like that? Do you know where the thread is about replacing wrappers?
> 
> Lol sorry for asking so many questions! This just intrigues me!


Go to the Cigar Switch section and you will find everything you need to know


----------



## bs240 (Sep 28, 2009)

tx_tuff said:


> Here is one I made from 3 Oliva Serie V Lanceros. I rewarpped all of them first. One has a Maduro wrapper, one a Conn, Habano barber poll and one a double Habano wrapper.


Soooo Awesome


----------

